# Unknown bottle



## Jessianne (Feb 29, 2020)

I found this whiskey bottle, or what I think is a whiskey bottle some time ago. It baffles me to this day. It has a five finger grip embossed or melted into it. It has a screw top. Any ideas what it is the year and why the grip? Thank you.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 29, 2020)

That's a new one on me, but it does date between the mid 1930s and mid 1960s with the "Federal Law..." embossing.


----------



## Jessianne (Mar 1, 2020)

sandchip said:


> That's a new one on me, but it does date between the mid 1930s and mid 1960s with the "Federal Law..." embossing.


Interesting. I'll try to keep looking. thank you so very much!


----------



## embe (Mar 1, 2020)

I've got a dark green bottle with similar "finger grips", assumed it was literally a better way to grip the bottle and not have it slip out of your hand.


----------

